# childminders charges



## minkydog (29 Jun 2010)

not sure if this in right area so please feel free to move it. Just wondering what the going rate is in Galway for childminding from Mon - thursday full time and also per day charges for part time. Any one got prices?
Rang a few places but none would give prices over the phone and I don't want to waste time visiting people I can't afford. Talking childminders here not creches
Thanks


----------



## net64 (29 Jun 2010)

Hi there, I am a childminder and I charge 30 euro per day(9 to 5 approx).Several years ago it was 40 per day but in the current economic climate you have to reduce the rate.I mind a baby partime also(9 to 1) and charge 15 per day.
I dont live in Galway though but Meath but I hope it helps!
Also dont know why people have a problem with giving prices over the phone,I always give people an idea of the rate before they decide to visit.

Net64


----------



## gm88 (29 Jun 2010)

To add to the enquiry on childcare -   How much would it cost for 6 year old to be minded 2.30 - 5.30  five afternoon (basically after school)?


----------



## NHG (29 Jun 2010)

I have been paying €12.50 per afternoon 2.00 til 5.00 thankfully mine will be in school til 3.00 next year so hopefully it might come down a little.  Its always nearly 2.30 before she is there as she's in school til 2.00 each day.


----------



## gm88 (29 Jun 2010)

Thanks for that NHG.  Friends of ours are trying to ditch the Au Pair this year as the youngest is now in school til 2.30 and the eldest is heading to Secondary, so he won't need minding as such.

They are paying €120 for the Au Pair per week and were wondering how much it would cost going to a traditional babysitter.  Plus they'd get their house back to themselves!


----------



## NHG (30 Jun 2010)

I pay €25 for a full day when they have holidays or are sick for the day (advantages of a childminder over a creche is that they will still take them if over the worst of an illness).


----------



## minkydog (4 Jul 2010)

Thanks for all your replys looks like in Galway about  30 -35 per day is the going rate and 15 per half day .


----------



## Henny Penny (5 Jul 2010)

*childminding galway*

If you give Collette Coughlan a ring  091 752039 - she's the childminding advisory officer in Galway County Childcare Committee she's be able to give you advice on childminding in the county.


----------

